# Choosing a verse(s) that displays God's grace in the covenants



## govols (Aug 8, 2005)

What would be a verse(s) that you would choose that displayed God's grace in each of the following covenants:

- Noahic
- Priestly
- Abrahamic
- Mosaic
- Davidic
- New Covenant


----------



## Poimen (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by govols_
> What would be a verse(s) that you would choose that displayed God's grace in each of the following covenants:
> 
> - Noahic
> ...



Noahic: 

Genesis 9:11 "Thus I establish My covenant with you: Never again shall all flesh be cut off by the waters of the flood; never again shall there be a flood to destroy the earth."

Priestly? 

Abrahamic:

Genesis 15:17 "And it came to pass, when the sun went down and it was dark, that behold, there appeared a smoking oven and a burning torch that passed between those pieces."


----------

